# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' Alan Fletcher releases Christmas song with harmony group

## Perdita

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has released a Christmas song titled 'If You Want a Happy Christmas' with harmony group The Pacfiic Belles.

The actor, who has played Ramsay Street's Karl Kennedy for 19 years, teamed up with vocal coach and musician Tim Smith from Vocal Alchemy to write the track after being approached by the group. Watch the video by clicking play below:




Fletcher told Channel 5's official website: "We went for a swing style to complement The Pacfic Belles' vocal talents.

The video for the song features special appearances from Fletcher's co-star Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson) as Santa, as well as Chris Milligan (Kyle Canning) and James Mason (Chris Pappas) as Christmas elves.

'If You Want a Happy Christmas' is available to pre-order now on iTunes. Fletcher's profits from the sale of the song goes toBlue September, an awareness campaign and fundraising initiative focusing on men's health and cancers affecting men.

----------

